# Lucky bamboo?



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a stock of lucky bamboo that can fit in my tank and was wondering if my betta would eat it alive or if it would poison it?

Another question i have is if those weekend feeders that are shell shaped and white are good to use for a betta and if it wouldnt pollute the tank alot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are carnivorous and won't eat plants. 
I have heard that those vacation feeders aren't any good. They just mess up your water.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks.

What if im gone along time then what should i do if i cant find anyone to take care of them?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Like DQ said, your betta won't eat the bamboo.....but bamboo isn't an aquatic plant and can't be fully submerged, it'll just rot and foul your water. But so long as the top portion with the leaves are exposed, it should be fine.....though I find that most tanks are too deep to leave the leaves exposed.

Weekend feeders are a BIG no no. They will only foul the tank water, and theres a good chance your betta won't even touch it.....and if they DO eat some of it then they'll stuff themselves silly and end up with SBD.
Bettas can go many weeks with out eating, unless your going to be gone for 2+ weeks they'll be fine without food.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How long are you going to be gone? If its just 3-5 days then you wouldn't have to worry about feeding them.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

A whole week is the worst condition....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They can go a whole week without being fed. I'm seriouslty thinking that if I have to go anywhere for just a week, I might just leave my fish on their own instead of having someone come over. I'm lucky that I have someone to take care of them while I'm away, though.


----------

